# doe tag ?



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Got a question. I have a $15 extra doe tag, you are able to use them during gun season if you do not get a doe before the gun season start. My question is if I was to go to Lima where my parents live zone A and kill a doe during gun season can i still hunt with my regular tag?


----------



## Vandal1982 (Oct 6, 2008)

As long as you haven't killed a deer up there before then with the regular $24 dollar tag you can use it. Because I believe you can use one 24 and one 15 in zone A. The last day you can use your 15 dollar tag is Nov 30. your 24 is good till the end of archery Feb 1.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

you can only use the $15 antlerless deer tag in zone C during the shotgun week. and it must be purchased before nov. 30th.. In zone A if you want 2 deer you must get a doe with a bow by nov. 30th using the $15 tag. and then use your $24 tag anytime

COLUMBUS, OH - The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife reminds hunters that they have until Sunday, November 30 to purchase a $15 antlerless deer permit.

Antlerless deer permits can be used statewide during the archery season until November 30. From December 1 through 7 the permit can be used only to hunt antlerless deer in Zone C. Antlerless deer permits are not valid after December 7, except in Urban Deer Units where hunters may take up to four deer throughout the season. Deer hunting season ends statewide on February 1.

Hunters must first purchase the $24 deer hunting permit before buying any antlerless deer permits.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Can I use a $24.00 tag for a doe after Nov 30 in Zone B?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

fshnteachr said:


> Can I use a $24.00 tag for a doe after Nov 30 in Zone B?



NO YOU CANNOT
except bowhunting during gun season, doe only till Dec, 7


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I am really confused now....Why do you say "doe only till Dec. 7"? The regs say only zone c after Nov 30. So if you are right, only bucks can be taken in Ohio (except zone c) after nov. 30?? $24.00 tags are only for bucks? Just trying to understand the rules clearly, not trying to be an idiot.

(not sure what was with your huge red font)


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys...your making it too hard...every zone stays the same as always except now you can use the extra 15 dollar doe tags in Zone C during the first gun week...


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

You can use a second $24 for a doe in Zone B after taking your first doe or buck using the $24 in zone B. Statewide in all 3 zones and urban zones, a person can take a max of 7 deer statewide. It's pretty clear on page 6-7 of the hunting digest.

Using the $24 either sex tag:

Zone A 1 deer, either sex, until Feb. 1

Zone B 2 deer, 1 buck and 1 doe or 2 doe and no bucks, until Feb.1

Zone C 3 deer, 1 buck and 2 doe or 3 doe and no bucks, until Feb. 1

Using the $15 antlerless tag for additional deer - archery ending Nov. 30:

Zone A 1 antlerless deer

Zone B 2 antlerless deer

Zone c 3 antlerless deer

Using the $15 antlerless tag for gun season Dec. 1-7:

Only Zone C 3 antlerless deer


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Carpn said:


> Guys...your making it too hard...every zone stays the same as always except now you can use the extra 15 dollar doe tags in Zone C during the first gun week...



I know, read the digest. If in doubt, always call a Woldlife district office or speak to a county CO.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

okay how long is the 15 dollar tag good for in urban areas


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

fatkid said:


> okay how long is the 15 dollar tag good for in urban areas


The $15 antlerless tag is good after the Nov. 30/Dec. 7 periods in designated urban zones until Feb. 1 and I believe used with any ODNR controlled management hunts.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

That's what I thought in the first place, but after some of the posts I thought maybe I was interpreting it wrong. Thanks!


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks guys,
I did not see where you could only use the antlerless tag in zone c during gun season.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I called 1-800-WILDLIFE the other day just to be sure about
the $15 tags.
In zone C you can take 6 deer 3 with $24 tag and 3 with $15
tag.(the seventh in an urban zone)
You could take all 6 deer during the gun week Dec.1st to 7th
if you wated to (only 1 buck state wide).
In an urban zone or a controlled hunt you may use either tag
as long as you abide by the rules for those areas.

In zones A & B the $15 tag is good until Nov.30th in zone C
until Dec.7th.Urban areas until Feb.1st. 

They did tell me that it is a little confusing and that hey have 
getting alot of calls about this issue.


----------

